# Any weak points with the ONAN Performer 20?



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hope someone can help.

I picked up a well cared-for commercial 1990 Kut Kwick(made for residential use) mower.

What this mower has for power is a Onan Performer 20(P220G/I) motor.

I don't know anything about these older workhorse motors, other than they were strong running and understand they also came on JD420's.

The motor is clean and runs really strong w/no smoke, and I would like to know is if there's any---thing(s) I need to watch for---need to do at certain intervals---certain extra parts to have on hand, with these type of motors---as a just-n-case.

I've been to many ONAN sites, but nothing is mentioned other than keeping the cooling fins clear of blockages. Well, this goes for any air cooled motor.

Thanks.


----------

